# how to make insect wings, any ideas?



## Psycho-Firth (May 22, 2008)

I'm making a winged Hive Tyrant and Warriors and i don't like the way everyone uses dragon type wings, to me they don't look right on 'nids so i was wondering if anybody has had a go at insect wings before? 

i'm thinking along the lines of clear plastic sheeting with wire veins to help support them as they will be pretty darn big when i'm done. 

any help/ideas would be appreciated 
thanx


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats ambitious mate!! You could experiment with paperclip size wire to do the structure and then place tracing paper to do the semi-transparent wings. Just a thought, I've never done it!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

if i were you i would look for those big fake plastic bugs, i think the wings on them will do fine


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

While searching up how to put wings on a daemon prince I found these

Has several ways to make bug wings.


----------

